
Exec order could nix EU-US data flows, strips privacy rights of non-US citizens - adwmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/26/trump-order-strips-privacy-rights-from-non-u-s-citizens-could-nix-eu-us-data-flows/
======
mtgx
Isn't the Judicial Redress Act a law now? Why would an executive order
override that?

[https://www.scmagazine.com/president-obama-signs-judicial-
re...](https://www.scmagazine.com/president-obama-signs-judicial-redress-act-
into-law/article/528796/)

